# F For Fantastic Shooting.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's my lad yesterday,. before I placed the spalted purpleheart PWP SMPFS model D into his hands. Today, with his new shooter, he was incredible. He even put on a show for my friend, Devon, clocking coins, cans and golfballs that I tossed for him. For some reason, we had no camera. Que lastima...





We thank you for lookin'!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

"Que lástima" is portuguese!! Where did you learn it??
Nice shots!!!
Q


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I grew up in Hialeah and Miami, Q. The land of Spanglish.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, all right ... dern smart-eleky kid ... making us all look bad ...

Shooting well at his age, he should be AMAZING in a few years.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Charles said:


> All right, all right ... dern smart-eleky kid ... making us all look bad ...
> 
> Shooting well at his age, he should be AMAZING in a few years.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I apologize for that, Charles. That was not the intent. I just wanted the good folks to see what my little fella learned. But you're right, he is a smart-alec.
I think he gets it from his ma. By next year I suspect he will be outshooting me. To quote Fast Eddie, "The kid draws some bead, huh?"


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

hehe, nice shooting there!

The question is, why is your daughter setting booby traps..? o_0


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That was Jonah. He has found a new love for snap bangs. If he could reach the top of a door, he would scare the pants off of me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> All right, all right ... dern smart-eleky kid ... making us all look bad ...
> 
> Shooting well at his age, he should be AMAZING in a few years.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I apologize for that, Charles. That was not the intent. I just wanted the good folks to see what my little fella learned. But you're right, he is a smart-alec.
I think he gets it from his ma. By next year I suspect he will be outshooting me. To quote Fast Eddie, "The kid draws some bead, huh?"
[/quote]

No, no ... I was just teasing. Always glad to see the young folks participating. Thanks for posting. I do think he has great potential to be a wonderful shooter.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

If only dgui were here to see this! We may have a bit of competition on our hands!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

he learned well from the captain


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Charles said:


> All right, all right ... dern smart-eleky kid ... making us all look bad ...
> 
> Shooting well at his age, he should be AMAZING in a few years.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I reckon it'll take more than this awesome kid make u look bad, Charles.

Gotta keep that camera rolling though. Expecting more videos!

Edit: LOLOL! "Daddy, if you need me, I'll be out setting booby traps!" :angrymod: :rofl: 
We needed that girls advice on a recently locked thread, I'm thinking.


----------

